# Repairing LGA775 pins



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

Well as I'm sure some of you know I bought Moonpig's Maximus II Formula off him, which sadly has a broken pin.

My contact within Asus failed me, they won't do a repair on it even if I pay. So I'm stuck with repairing it myself.

I have a few ideas of my own, but before I make an attempt I would like to hear from you guys first (plus, I need to buy a tiny soldering iron first).

Have any of you repaired a broken pin on an LGA775 board before? Did you have any success? How did you do it?


----------



## beyond_amusia (May 31, 2009)

I did some Googling and the advice given to one person was to ask a jeweler to attempt repairs - all the other (few) reluts had people adviceing to get a new board... =(

EDIT - I assume a jeweler might be cheaper than a self repair because then you are not wasting $$$ on tool(s) you may only use once.


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

Havent ever done it before but if its broken how i think it is, only way I can see it being done without professional tools is like you say with a fine tipped soldering iron and putting the tiniest dot of solder to replace the head of the pin.

Might be worth contacting a jewlers tho.

EDIT:

I asked Moon the same thing, but can you tell where its broken?


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

The vertical part. The rest is still there. I'll get pics if you want?


----------



## MoonPig (May 31, 2009)

Woah, please tell people you knew it was broken, otherwise i feel i'll get raped. 

Please get pictures too, ahhh memories


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2009)

if the pin is placed in the socket like the picture, i would say you get a crappy cheap 775 mobo and take one out from it.


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> if the pin is placed in the socket like the picture, i would say you get a crappy cheap 775 mobo and take one out from it.



Nah cus its soldered into the PCB.

If its only the vertical bit thats broke, in theory it shouldnt be too difficult to fix.

Tiny dot of solder, if you're good at that sort of thing.


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Woah, please tell people you knew it was broken, otherwise i feel i'll get raped.
> 
> Please get pictures too, ahhh memories



Don't worry mate. I knew it was broken 

I would get pics, but my camera can't take pics that close in


----------



## alexp999 (May 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Don't worry mate. I knew it was broken
> 
> I would get pics, but my camera can't take pics that close in



No macro (little flower icon) mode?


----------



## Sir_Real (May 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Don't worry mate. I knew it was broken
> 
> I would get pics, but my camera can't take pics that close in



If you have a scanner give the mobo a scan. I've scanned mobos,gpu's,cpu's,ram ideal for pin sharp close ups. 

Hard to surguest a way mend it without being able to see it.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

I remember MP uploaded a pic....


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (May 31, 2009)

What about clipping off the top part of another pin,and soldering it to the broken part on the board like this-





I know its small and fiddly,but it may be possible.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2009)

tigger said:


> What about clipping off the top part of another pin,and soldering it to the broken part on the board like this-
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090531/lga775.png
> 
> I know its small and fiddly,but it may be possible.



increases overall resistance if its done that way.


----------



## qubit (May 31, 2009)

Is it possible that you may not have to repair the board at all? I mean, if it's just one of the many ground pins, then it may work perfectly fine without it. It may even be an unused pin, if you're really lucky.

Have you tried running the board to see if it goes?

Another thing you could try, is to find documentation on what each pin does and see if it's a ground or unused pin. The Intel website will likely have this somewhere.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 31, 2009)

try that with a old socket and you wind up with a dead system, and a pin that is crushed beyond bending it back, Id suggest you find a dead SKT T board, extract a pin from it and get a jeweler to do the job for you.


----------



## Sir_Real (May 31, 2009)

Just googled for pics to remind me what the pins look like. Yeah they are really tiny & sunk into the plastic socket. 





I can see soldering being a total nightmere. There might be another option Electrically Conductive Silver Paint.

Or mod the cpu instead. Find the connection on the cpu for the broken pin. Then if you use a very pointed end on a soldering iron you can place a tiny drop of solder and using a upwards stroke when the drop is hardening mold it to a point. If your in look it then will  touch the remaining part of the pin when your replace the cpu.
Not ideal i know as unless you can the totally remove the solder you wont be able to sell the cpu on. Also you would have to mod any new cpu.

Tryed to do you a diagram !


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 31, 2009)

Sir_Real said:


> Just googled for pics to remind me what the pins look like. Yeah they are really tiny & sunk into the plastic socket.
> http://i40.tinypic.com/28qxp1u.jpg
> 
> I can see soldering being a total nightmere. There might be another option Electrically Conductive Silver Paint.
> ...



Wouldn't be a good idea though...
I would rather solder the Mobo than the CPU.
Remember how hot the solder Gets!!


----------



## Darknova (May 31, 2009)

qubit said:


> Is it possible that you may not have to repair the board at all? I mean, if it's just one of the many ground pins, then it may work perfectly fine without it. It may even be an unused pin, if you're really lucky.
> 
> Have you tried running the board to see if it goes?
> 
> Another thing you could try, is to find documentation on what each pin does and see if it's a ground or unused pin. The Intel website will likely have this somewhere.



Unfortunately no. The pin is pin C2, which is responsible for the clearing of the bus and controlling who and what has access to it. It's a VERY necessary pin, and the board doesn't even boot.

I don't have a scanner, and my camera can't focus close enough (even in macro mode) to get a good shot. It was a freebie so I can't complain too much to be honest.

Basically the very head of the pin is broken, but the "plate" that comes out of the socket is still there, so I could solder something to that to make contact, but it's a very fiddly job.


----------



## IINexusII (May 31, 2009)

the pic of the pins was in moonpigs thread, lemme try to find it

edit:


----------



## _jM (Jun 2, 2009)

Man.. I cant even see the pin that is messed up. can someone re-post the pic and highlight the pin we are talking about. thankz


----------



## Kursah (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks like 2nd row down 3rd one in...broke in half to me at least. Good luck with that repair man! Props for trying!


----------

